

The Email Game - 30% Faster, 100% More Fun - vyrotek
http://emailga.me

======
MrDunham
I met Baydin's founder a few months ago, very friendly guy.

Their game was quite useful for me (during beta, haven't tried lately) -
though if you're a chronic "I'll do this later" emailer, prepare to move out
of your comfort zone.

